
Is AI an existential threat to humanity? – answers by prominent AI researchers - dskrvk
https://www.quora.com/Is-AI-an-existential-threat-to-humanity?share=1
======
dskrvk
A couple of quotes that caught my attention:

> However, keep in mind that such potential dangers are quite far from us
> right now. There has been a tendency in the press to blow this up out of
> proportion to attract attention. It could hurt AI research. Instead, we
> should encourage research towards better understanding these issues, to
> build an understanding that can, if the day comes that it becomes something
> more concrete to deal with, prepare us better and provide us with safer AI
> that respects human values.

> To match the increased power that science and technology give us, the law of
> the jungle is not appropriate: we need an increase in individual and
> collective wisdom, for our sake and that of our descendants.

 _Yoshua Bengio_

> No, provided we stick to a simple rule: don't create AIs with goals of their
> own. AIs can come up with their own subgoals, but only in service of the
> goals we set them, and within the constraints we specify. This is how all
> AIs work today, and as long as they keep doing so, they can be infinitely
> intelligent without being a threat to us.

> Of course, human nature being what it is, sooner or later someone will try
> to create a self-seeking AI. To deal with that, we need what William Gibson
> called the "Turing police": good AIs that catch bad AIs in the same way that
> cops catch criminals.

 _Pedro Domingos_

